# Cat Lost a Nail?



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

My youngest cat seems to have lost her middle claw on her left foot. I always keep their nails trimmed, so I have no idea how this happened. It doesn't look swollen or anything, doesn't appear to be bleeding, if it is, it's not bleeding much. Should I just keep an eye on it? She's still running around like crazy...so she seems okay.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Just keep an eye on it. If it shows any sign of soreness rinse the foot in salt water, but if toe swells and is infected you should take her to the vet for an antibiotic.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Will do, thanks.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Still not seeing any signs of claw regrowth. Anything to worry about?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It may not regrow. The claw is at the base and end of what is like a root or bulb on a plant. Once pulled it's gone.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Won't regrow? Never heard of that one before!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

When did your cat lose a nail--any idea?
Ritz lost a nail (battle with a plastic bag with a carton of eggs in it; the eggs lost), it bled a little, took about three to four weeks before the nail regrew long enough for me to see it.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Sometime around when I posted this thread, maybe the day before. She wasn't bleeding when I noticed it, I went to trim her nails and saw it missing. There's some scabbing at the bottom of the nail bed, at least there was, not sure about now... but it's been at least 5 days since she lost it, maybe more.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi lost an entire nail a while back. It's grown back in quite ugly and big and deformed looking. ewwwww

Do keep an eye on it, though, to watch for infection (mostly from using the litterbox).


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Gigi lost an entire nail a while back. It's grown back in quite ugly and big and deformed looking. ewwwww
> 
> Do keep an eye on it, though, to watch for infection (mostly from using the litterbox).


Yeah I think the infection possibility stage is gone now. And with the obsessive cleaning of her feet and stuff after using the bathroom, I think she'll be fine. Is it possible that it'll never grow back?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess it's possible.

As far as how it happened, the nail could have stuck in the carpet while running, gotten stuck in a window or door screen, really, there are so many ways it could have happened. 

I think Gigi lost hers chasing the twins. (karma)


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I guess it's possible.
> 
> As far as how it happened, the nail could have stuck in the carpet while running, gotten stuck in a window or door screen, really, there are so many ways it could have happened.
> 
> I think Gigi lost hers chasing the twins. (karma)


Yeah Petunia is really playful. Makes sense to snag it on the rug. But...ouch!


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

No claw yet.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I agree with the others...just continue to keep an eye on it to ensure it's not infected.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Heather102180 said:


> I agree with the others...just continue to keep an eye on it to ensure it's not infected.


Yeah, so far so good. It's healed up, just nothing is happening.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It took a long time for Gigi's to start growing back in.


----------

